# Crazy AI Drivers on GT5



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm doing the 24h 'ring on B-Spec just now and one of the AI Drivers has clearly eaten his shreddies.


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Same as if you use an F1 car, no headlights, but somehow they still manage to keep going. Bit of a glitch lol


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Crazy guys. 

Which has got me thinking, wouldn't it be cool if F1 did a 24h race. Fit the cars with lights and each team would have its two cars but the test drivers or GP2 drivers could come in when the F1 guys need to swap.


----------

